# Monsterlabstore Promotional Sales



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 19, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Test Enan 400 at 25% off.


Janoshik Tested

Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or at
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 20, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Test Enan 500 for 35% off


Janoshik Tested


Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Customer Protection and Opsec
We delete all proton emails after delivery is completed.
Our website is hosted in a non extradition country.
We do not store or sell customer data.

(Please do not post touchdown pictures as it jeopardizes future shipments because of our stealth shipping method and the alternate labels we use.)

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 21, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Primobolan 100 for 35% off


Janoshik Tested

Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Customer Protection and Opsec
We delete all proton emails after delivery is completed.
Our website is hosted in a non extradition country.
We do not store or sell customer data.

(Please do not post touchdown pictures as it jeopardizes future shipments because of our stealth shipping method and the alternate labels we use.)

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 22, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Boldenone 400 for 35% off.


Janoshik Tested*

*Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Customer Protection and Opsec
We delete all proton emails after delivery is completed.
Our website is hosted in a non extradition country.
We do not store or sell customer data.

(Please do not post touchdown pictures as it jeopardizes future shipments because of our stealth shipping method and the alternate labels we use.)

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 23, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Primobolan spray 100 for 35% off.


Janoshik Tested


Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Customer Protection and Opsec
We delete all proton emails after delivery is completed.
Our website is hosted in a non extradition country.
We do not store or sell customer data.

(Please do not post touchdown pictures as it jeopardizes future shipments because of our stealth shipping method and the alternate labels we use.)

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 24, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Testosterone spray 200 for 35% off.


Janoshik Tested


Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Customer Protection and Opsec
We delete all proton emails after delivery is completed.
Our website is hosted in a non extradition country.
We do not store or sell customer data.

(Please do not post touchdown pictures as it jeopardizes future shipments because of our stealth shipping method and the alternate labels we use.)

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------



## Monsterlabstore (Aug 26, 2022)

*We're running a 24 hours flash sale.
Andarine 50 for 20% off.


Janoshik Tested


Ordering
You can place an order at:
gpsale@protonmail.com
or
www.monsterlabstore.com
We have no minimum order requirements.
Bitcoin for payment.

Stealth Shipping Method
Your product is shipped in specialized containers.
The specialized containers have alternate labels.
The alternate labels are common household products.
The contents of the specialized containers will be emailed.
We don't provide tracking numbers for opsec reasons.

Shipping Process
We use standard post office shipping through a forwarder.
We don't use private shippers like Fedex or DHL.
We ship internationally.
Standard shipping cost is $10 and takes 2-4 weeks.
Express shipping cost is $70 and takes 1-2 weeks
We ship 72 hours after payment received.
We offer a money back shipping guarantee.

Customer Protection and Opsec
We delete all proton emails after delivery is completed.
Our website is hosted in a non extradition country.
We do not store or sell customer data.

(Please do not post touchdown pictures as it jeopardizes future shipments because of our stealth shipping method and the alternate labels we use.)

Thanks,
Pete at Monsterlabstore
*


----------

